# Whats the longest time you have smoked your Bacon?



## mr big d (Dec 3, 2013)

Just woundering what the longest time you have smoked your bacon ? Was there a difference in your longer smoke time verses your normal smoke time say 10 to 12  Hours ? What was your type of wood ?  I just did a 38 Hour smoke of some pork bellies, Did the tried and true pop's brine method for 13 days. Cold smoked with just apple pellets in the (AMNPTS) The bacon is vary good, nice sweet flavor but not to sweet . Fried some up for a taste test at 24 hours and 38 hours. Can't say there was a lot of change . You don't get the rich color with apple like you do with hickory. How about a blend apple/pecan apple/hickory ?  Going to let set for a few days before slicing to see if that make any change,

MBD


----------



## mr big d (Dec 6, 2013)

Took bellies out of cooler today after a few days rest,sliced and vac packed. Will give it a try in the morning . Sure smells good. 













image.jpg



__ mr big d
__ Dec 6, 2013


















image.jpg



__ mr big d
__ Dec 6, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Sure looks good too.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2013)

Really nice looking and packaged nice too. Looks like you might have done that before. Like a pro!

Sorry, forgot about the wood. I like Pecan, but I most liked the bacon I smoked with Apple/hickory/corn cob Nice taste excellent color but I warm smoked it. (hangs head chastised) It was July/August in south Louisiana. It would have been warm smoked without any heat! LOL


----------



## wes w (Dec 6, 2013)

Bacon looks awesome D.

 I use Pops as well, I usually  cut back on the salt  to 3/4cup.   I usually smoke for 12 hours with heavy smoke.   Last I did I let rest for 3 days.  Parts of it still had a strong smoke taste but over all it was awesome.  It seems to be mellowing out in the freezer.  I'll  probably let it rest for 4 or 5 days on the next run.


----------



## mr big d (Dec 9, 2013)

The bacon was sure a hit with my family they are not vary good picking out the different tastes and if its smoked to much or not , just its good or it's not so good . Myself I think the extra time in the smoker was time well spent, not to over powering , gives a nice aftertaste and I really like the apple wood flavor . Maybe with other wood it might be to much?  What is corn cob like never tried it? do you use it alone or with other wood . Next go around I think I will try a blend apple/hickory. I am going to pass some out to my buddies and see what they think I  know they will tell me if it's up to there standards or not. I will let ya know what they think.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr Big D said:


> What is corn cob like never tried it? do you use it alone or with other wood .


I tried it, I liked it. I tried it because my Dad said they had used it as a kid. I used Corn Cob and Apple. Corn Cob is light and sweet, and its burns really really fast.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143966/foams-first-attempt-at-bacon

It was a warm smoke, It was July/August in south Louisiana, it was gonna get warm if I wanted it to or not. It had the prettiest color though.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 9, 2013






When I do more bacon, this will be my template, except this time I was aiming at staying under 140, from now own I am thinking under 120. The texture change was not significant enough to bother me when this bacon got up to 137 for high temp.

The biggest thing about the whole makin bacon experience, have fun and enjoy the smoke!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2013)

You can always try Todd's Pitmaster's Choice, a blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry. The Cherry gives great color and the Maple/Hickory combo is mellow but you can still tell what you are smoking with...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacon looks great! I usually smoke mine anywhere from, 18-24 hours in 6-8 hour increments resting overnight between. Really depends on ambient temp.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 9, 2013)

I like a cherry/corn cob mix for flavor and color. Warm-smoked a batch last week.

I used to buy cob-smoked bacon from a mail order place in Vermont. It was good, but I don't think as good as I make now.

We all owe a debt to Pops.


----------



## mr big d (Dec 11, 2013)

When I started smoking bacon I didn't have a good way to cold smoke. So most of my bacon was done just as you are doing it. Always turned out good , Thanks to Todd's A-MAZE-N Products we can do our smoking both ways. And your right on with (have fun and enjoy the smoke) I just got some Pitmaster's choice in the mail today. when I seen this blend I thought it sounded good. I will have to also try some corn cob. Up tell lately I have been using saw dust. Hickory and a hardwood blend. I like the different options with pellets.


----------

